# Touren in Odenwald/Spessart



## Franzi1 (17. Mai 2003)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Buch oder Tourenbeschreibungen evtl. auch im I-net über den Odenwald oder Spessart. Es sollten Tagestouren von 30-60 km sein und auch in meiner Nähe liegen und das wäre Miltenberg.
Die in Wanderkarten eingezeichneten Radtouren sind meist alles andere als Mtb-Touren.
MfG, Franzi.


----------



## spessarter (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,
das Buch nennt sich Mountainbiketouren Odenwald - Spessart von Klaus Rupprecht, isbn 3-613-50210-0.

Ich kann das Buch voll empfehlen, wir sind schon viele Touren nachgefahren, wirklich sehr gute Touren gut beschrieben.
Der Autor kommt aus Bürgstadt, schau halt mal ins Telefonbuch und ruf ihn an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Franzi1,

Online Touren- und Büchertipps für den Odenwald 
gibt es auch auf meiner 
Homepage.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (18. Mai 2003)

Hi Franzi, 

hier unsere Site - die Leute meinen wir wären wohl eine Ausnahme in Germany - mach Dir selbst ein Bild.

www.spessart-biker.de

Wir haben noch momentan 4 Touren (800-1800 Hm) in Vorbereitung, die bis im September alle dokumentiert werden.

Ansonsten stehe ich für Tourplanungen auch gerne mit Rat
und Tat zur Verfügung.

See you...


----------



## pegra1 (29. November 2003)

Hallo Franzi,

hast Du dir das Buch von Klaus Harpprecht besorgt. Ich habe bei meiner Buchhandlung vergeblich mit den genannten Daten nachgefragt. Null Erfolg. Ist es Dir vielleicht ähnlich ergangen?

MfG

Peter


----------



## Andreas (29. November 2003)

Das Buch gibt es schon seit längerem nicht mehr im Handel. Ich kann ja meins mal verleihen


----------



## pegra1 (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Franzi,

hast Du ein Buch über MTB-Touren im Odenwald gefunden? Meine Bemühungen in diversen Buchhandlungen, Amazon etc. waren bislang leider erfolglos. Kannst Du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben?

MfG

Peter


----------



## Franzi1 (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe es auch nirgendwo gefunden. Es soll ja, wie Andreas bereits erwähnte, nicht mehr im Handel sein. Das Buch ist ja auch von 1994. 
Ich habe dann das Angebot von Andreas angenommen und mir das Buch von ihm geliehen. Ich kann Dir aber leider noch nichts über dessen Qualität berichten, weil es erst heute bei mir angekommen ist.
MfG, Franzi.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2003)

Wenn die in dem Buch beschriebenen Touren wirklich so gut sind - wie wär´s, wenn wir die mit einem GPS-Gerät nachfahren und die Daten austauschen oder ins Netz stellen? Wenn das GPS-Teil, das ich bestellt habe, endlich mal kommt, wär ich dabei.


----------



## Franzi1 (12. Dezember 2003)

Da kann man bestimmt was machen.
Aber storniere doch erstmal Deine Bestellung und kaufe meinen GPS-Empfänger, den ich momentan hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbiete.
MfG, Franzi


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2003)

sorry - das sprengt mein Budget...
Hab den Geko201 für 150 gekauft.

PS: Warum willst Du das Teil schon wieder loswerden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franzi1 (14. Dezember 2003)

Habe mir ein etrex vista bestellt.
MfG, Franzi


----------



## MChaosbiker (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Franzi . Hab auch das Buch Odenwald Spessart . Wenn du willst , schreib mir ne E-Mail und ich schick dirs mal rüber für geraume Zeit . Ist nur ein Angebot  E-Mail bitte an [email protected] ...... Frohes neues Jahr noch .... Stefan


----------



## Franzi1 (1. Januar 2004)

Danke für das Angebot aber ich habe das Buch schon von Andreas geliehen bekommen.
MfG, Franzi.


----------



## MChaosbiker (1. Januar 2004)

alles klar , vielleicht trifft man sich mal im Jahre 2004 irgendwo auf nen Spessart/Odenwald-Trail  .... Bis denne .... Stefan


----------

